# 90 Gallon Mixed Reef



## Farquhars Reef (Dec 5, 2014)

Pictures of my 90gallon Mixed Reef. Just set it up around the end of July 2014. Upgraded from a biocube 28. Used Galaxy S4 to take the photos and theres no filters.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice, clean and colorfull. Good job!


----------

